# Trion = Blizzard?



## Lamatard (5. Mai 2011)

Bin gerade über den Artikel gestolpert. Vom 2.5.11
Trion 100% Tochter von Blizzard

Das erklärt einiges für mich. Hab noch keinen Beitrag hier im Rift Forum gefunden.
Gerade so Aussagen wie " We are not in Azeroth anymore"....
und die frappierende Ähnlichkeit haben mich echt gewundert ...
Hat wer noch andere Quellen die diese These stützen ?

Interessant oder ?


----------



## Lari (5. Mai 2011)

Das ist eine satirische Darstellung, kein Artikel...
Trion ist selbstverständlich keine Tochter Blizzards. Sollte beim Lesen des "Artikels" aber auch auffallen.

Edit: hier nochmal die Bestätigung durch den Autor selbst: Link

Auch wenn La Saint sonst kein gutes Haar an Rift lässt, so war der "Artikel" doch lesenswert.


----------



## Lamatard (5. Mai 2011)

Ok danke für die NAchforschung, war etwas baff, war gut geschrieben......
hab nach Finanza gegoogelt und bin über paar englische Seite gestolpert....
Aber nichts brauchbares....

Danke für die Aufklärung:

/vote close


----------



## Dakirah (5. Mai 2011)

Naja - Wiki hilft : Rift Wiki




> *Trion Worlds, Inc.* (Trion) is an award-winning publisher and developer of connected video games including Rift: Planes of Telara and End of Nations, boasting some of the top developers in the industry. Members of its creative and executive teams have worked on games such as World of Warcraft and EverQuest.[sup][1][/sup] Its mission is "to define a generation of interactive entertainment by fundamentally revolutionizing the way games are created, played and distributed."[sup][2][/sup]Trion's investors include important media companies and venture capitalists including the Time Warner Investments Group, Bertelsmann Digital Media Investments, and Trinity Ventures.[sup][3][/sup] The company has been selected as one of the top ten fastest growing startups in the San Francisco Bay Area by StartUpHire [sup][4][/sup].



Ausserdem wäre es richtiger, wenn man sagen würde, das Blizzard immer noch auf 20% des Everquest Sourcecodes wartet. ;.)


----------



## Hexer1975 (5. Mai 2011)

Dakirah schrieb:


> Naja - Wiki hilft : Rift Wiki
> 
> ...



Also wenn Time Warner und Bertelsmann dahinter stehen, ist der Erfolg eigentlich nicht überraschend. Das ist ja vergleichbar mit den Fußballvereinen, die einen steinreichen Investor hinter sich haben.


----------



## Shelung (5. Mai 2011)

Ganz ehrlich.... selbst wenn es so währe würde ich  nicht sauer werden.

Bei wem ich zahle ist mir egal xD

Deswegen frage ich mich warum einen wow Nachfolger....  Warum haben die nicht schon vor Ewigkeiten ein anderes mehr pvp orientiertes mmo gemacht wo die Spieler wechseln können. 


Immerhin ist Blizzard eigentlich zuverlässig und liefert gute spiele. 
Aber sie sollten mal anfangen Geld in Arbeiter zu stecken und zwar viele. 

Ich finde es zwar ehrlich gesagt toll wenn spiele länger als 1 Jahr entwickelt werden weil sie dann insgesamt doch mehr Qualität aufweisen können und mehr eigene ideen aber ich denke das Blizzard auch schon das ein oder andere warcraft spiel mehr raus bringen könnte. 

Immerhin hat man Genug story und mit Abstand die beste die ich bisher gespielt oder gelesen hatte.  *Auch wenn Assassins Creed sehr nett ist *


----------



## myxir21 (6. Mai 2011)

Ich habe auch schon überlegt ob Trion eine Blizzardtochterfirma sein könnte.


Es gibt doch schon einige Punkte die teilweise dafür sprechen.


Trion lockt aktiv Kunden von World of Warcraft weg, damit Blizzard ihre internen Ressourcen verschieben können hin zu D3 oder sonstigen Spielen. Der Aufwand für WoW würde sich dann reduzieren. Noch gut in Erinnerung habe ich ein Interview von Ghostcrawler welcher versprach mehr Updates zu bringen ab Cata. Fakt ist, innerhalb eines halben Jahres gab es genau eines und auch da wurde nur Content aufgewärmt. Blizzard versucht bewusst die Attraktivität von World of Warcraft zu verringern, um Ende Jahr dann mit aller Macht mit Diablo 3 zuschlagen zu können.


----------



## MrBlaki (6. Mai 2011)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon überlegt ob Trion eine Blizzardtochterfirma sein könnte.
> 
> 
> Es gibt doch schon einige Punkte die teilweise dafür sprechen.
> ...



Siehe oben, es ist nicht so. 
Wozu also noch drüber diskutieren?


----------



## Kafka (6. Mai 2011)

Oha is hier immer noch nicht zu? Wir haben doch schon lange endtarnt, das der oreginal Forenartikel ein Fake ist O.o


----------



## myxir21 (6. Mai 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Siehe oben, es ist nicht so.
> Wozu also noch drüber diskutieren?




Sagt wer?


Kann ja jeder behaupten


----------



## Lari (6. Mai 2011)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Sagt wer?
> 
> 
> Kann ja jeder behaupten



Wenn es der Autor des "Artikels" selbst sagt, dann kann man dem theoretisch glauben schenken.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Mai 2011)

Auch wenn der Artikel eine Satire ist, bleibt der Thread erstmal offen, bis das Mod Team zu einem anderen Schluss kommt.

Ihr könnt hier gern über das Thema schwatzen, was wäre wenn Trion eine Tochterfirma von Blizzard wäre.

Sollte der Verlauf der Diskussion unterirdisch werden, ist hier zu.


----------



## hockomat (6. Mai 2011)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon überlegt ob Trion eine Blizzardtochterfirma sein könnte.
> 
> 
> Es gibt doch schon einige Punkte die teilweise dafür sprechen.
> ...



und was bringt es millionen zahlender kunden (wow) zu einem kostenlosen game (d3) zu locken versteh den sinn da nich ganz da geht blizz ja nur ne menge kohle flöten^^


----------



## Yasmela (6. Mai 2011)

Tirion sind EX Blizz mitarbeiter die gegangen "worden" sind.
aber das ist mir schon lage bekannt gewesen


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Mai 2011)

Trion Mitarbeiter waren Blizzard Mitarbeiter? Das ist mir neu.

An Warhammer Online haben früher welche gearbeitet, das weiß ich, aber an Blizzard Produkten?


----------



## Yasmela (6. Mai 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Trion Mitarbeiter waren Blizzard Mitarbeiter? Das ist mir neu.
> 
> An Warhammer Online haben früher welche gearbeitet, das weiß ich, aber an Blizzard Produkten?



zumindest habe ich das mal gehört/gelesen


----------



## zoizz (6. Mai 2011)

Jup, so war mir auch. Wobei diese ganze alte MMO-Garde ist irgendwie schon derbe alt - ich mein da sind Leute bei, die schon EQ mitdesigned haben. Wir brauchen neue und junge Spieledesigner!


----------



## MrBlaki (6. Mai 2011)

Nur weil sich Spiele sehr ähnlich sind denken sich Leute im Netz Geschichten aus. 
Ich hoffe dem TE ist aufgefallen das es bis jetzt nur Links von Seiten gepostet hat auf denen jeder Hans schreiben kann, wenn er will.
Runes of Magic war WoW was das Interface angeht auch verdammt ähnlich, trotzdem ist Frogster noch lange keine Tochterfirma von Blizzard.
Man sollte nicht alles glauben was im Internet geschrieben wird. Ich könnte mir auch ein Pseudo Interview ausdenken und es für jeden sichtbar Online stellen.


----------



## Kamsi (7. Mai 2011)

hockomat schrieb:


> und was bringt es millionen zahlender kunden (wow) zu einem kostenlosen game (d3) zu locken versteh den sinn da nich ganz da geht blizz ja nur ne menge kohle flöten^^



seit battel.net 2.0 macht blizzard umfragen und es wird diskutiert wann man für die das battel.net geld zahlen muss um online spielen zu dürfen 

vieleicht kommst mit d3 dann das man fürs online zocken in d3 ne gebühr zahlen muss


----------



## Dakirah (7. Mai 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Trion Mitarbeiter waren Blizzard Mitarbeiter? Das ist mir neu.
> 
> An Warhammer Online haben früher welche gearbeitet, das weiß ich, aber an Blizzard Produkten?



Offizielle Trion World Seite



> Trion Worlds, Inc., is a premiere publisher and developer of connected video games. Our creative and executive teams, comprised of some of the most respected names in the industry, have worked on blockbuster games and franchises from _Aion_ and _World of Warcraft_ to _EverQuest_ and Pogo. Trion is redefining what a massively multiplayer online (MMO) game can be.



Das steht bei Trion auf der Seite.


----------



## Lancegrim (7. Mai 2011)

Kleine Anmerkung zu deinem Zitat:
"have worked on blockbuster games and franchises from Aion and World of Warcraft "

heißt noch lange nicht das es Blizzard Mitarbeiter waren. In der Spielebranche gibt es, genauso wie bei Journalisten sogenannte Freischaffende Künstler. Blizzard bezahlt auch solche Leute. Denen werden Daten geschickt, wird gesagt mach was draus und schicks uns zurück. Der Künstler kriegt sein Geld, ohne fest angestellt zu sein.


----------



## Elrigh (8. Mai 2011)

Ketchup, Kaffee und Schokolade.

Was das mit dem Thema zu tun hat?

Kraft, Jacobs und Suchard gehören alle zu einem Konzern.

Denk ich da drüber nach, wenn ich einkaufe?

Nein.

Milka gehört übrigens auch dazu. Ob ich meine Schokolade nun von Milka, Suchard oder einer anderen Firma kaufe, ist Geschmackssache. Dass das im Prinzip alles Marken eines Konzerns sind, spielt keine Rolle. Wichtig ist nur, dass der Konzern nicht einfach so an der Rezeptur der Schokolade herumpfuschen kann. Milka bleibt Milka und Suchard bleibt Suchard. 

Besser kann ich nicht ausdrücken, wie völlig egal es ist, ob in Rift 90% WOW stecken, denn die restlichen 10% lassen das Spiel ganz anders "schmecken" als WOW.

Und jetzt geh ich mir Schokolade holen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wertzû (8. Mai 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung zu deinem Zitat:
> "have worked on blockbuster games and franchises from Aion and World of Warcraft "
> 
> heißt noch lange nicht das es Blizzard Mitarbeiter waren. In der Spielebranche gibt es, genauso wie bei Journalisten sogenannte Freischaffende Künstler. Blizzard bezahlt auch solche Leute. Denen werden Daten geschickt, wird gesagt mach was draus und schicks uns zurück. Der Künstler kriegt sein Geld, ohne fest angestellt zu sein.



um's noch besser zu veranschaulichen:

Peter Parker von Spiderman


----------



## Dakirah (8. Mai 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung zu deinem Zitat:
> "have worked on blockbuster games and franchises from Aion and World of Warcraft "
> 
> heißt noch lange nicht das es Blizzard Mitarbeiter waren. In der Spielebranche gibt es, genauso wie bei Journalisten sogenannte Freischaffende Künstler. Blizzard bezahlt auch solche Leute. Denen werden Daten geschickt, wird gesagt mach was draus und schicks uns zurück. Der Künstler kriegt sein Geld, ohne fest angestellt zu sein.




Ich gebe dir da recht, das es teilweise Leute gibt, die Artworks machen, aber das sind eben nur Aufträge für Desktop Hintergründe usw. Das bei Blizzard mal der Haussegen schief hängt, ist eigentlich bekannt. Das erste Mal, wo viele Leute gegangen sind, war mit der Auflösung von Blizzard North. Das waren dann so Leute wie Max Schaefer, dem Diablo-Erfinder - heute CEO von Runicgames (Torchlight) , Bill Roper (Hellgate London und Mythos) usw. Arenanet (Guildwars und Guildswars 2) ging auch aus so einer Abwanderungswelle hervor. - Das liegt aber an der Branche. Gerade wenn ein Spiel erfolgreich ist, dann gibs Streit ums liebe Geld. ;.)


----------



## Fipsin (8. Mai 2011)

Also nach:
Bei Recherchen über die Verbindung von Silvio Berlusconi und der Mafia hats bei mir mim glauben aufgehört 
Das muss man doch nicht groß nachforschen, das weiß man doch schon längst 


Das Spiele sich gegenseitig alles klauen ist nicht neu 
Irgendwan wirst dan auch schwer was komplet neu zu machen.


----------



## SuperSaurfang (8. Mai 2011)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Also nach:
> Bei Recherchen über die Verbindung von Silvio Berlusconi und der Mafia hats bei mir mim glauben aufgehört
> Das muss man doch nicht groß nachforschen, das weiß man doch schon längst
> 
> ...



 kleiner tipp: spiel doch mal den portal 2


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Mai 2011)

> Ausserdem wäre es richtiger, wenn man sagen würde, das Blizzard immer noch auf 20% des Everquest Sourcecodes wartet. ;.)


Hat Blizzard das Reverse Engineering verlernt?   




> kleiner tipp: spiel doch mal den portal 2




Hat von Portal geklaut.


----------



## Aventhor (8. Mai 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Das ist eine satirische Darstellung, kein Artikel...
> Trion ist selbstverständlich keine Tochter Blizzards. Sollte beim Lesen des "Artikels" aber auch auffallen.
> 
> Edit: hier nochmal die Bestätigung durch den Autor selbst: Link
> ...



Danke für die Links. 
Allein die ersten Beiträge der Bestätigung des Autors zeigen das es Heute überall Leute gibt die wegen nichts an die Decke gehen.
Es wird oft gesagt das die Community bei Rift doch SO viel besser sei als die bei WoW.
Und wie man in den Beiträgen sieht.. stimmts nicht. Da wird jemand sofort als "Spinner" bezeichnet der nur Aufmerksamkeit brauch, es wird nach rechtlichen Strafen gerufen, der Verfasser sei ja total verrückt etc. Und genau DIESE Leute sind es die alle anderen immer als "Fanboys" beschimpfen und einem klar machen wollen um wieviel besser IHR Spiel doch ist.

Ich persönlich spiele auch WoW, hab Rift nur in der Beta angetestet und war nicht überzeugt. Also hab ichs gelassen und gut ist, ohne Beschimpfungen und Hasstriaden. 
Den "Artikel" fand ich ziemlich gut geschrieben. Auch wenns nicht stimmt, und sich einige anscheinend aufs tiefste verletzt und beleidigt fühlen.. sollte man doch immer ruhig bleiben und alles entspannt angehen lassen. Und nicht sofort nach Quellen schreien und schimpfen und fluchen weil diese fehlen. Übrigens gabs da wohl einen der bei dieser Zeitschrift, die es nicht gibt, eine Anfrage gestellt hat ob der Artikel wahr ist.. denn er meinte das die besagt Zeitschrift nichts davon weiß. Also entweder gibt es sie und der Nutzer hat eine Anfrage an eine spanische Zeitschrift geschickt.. oder auch ehr ist ein "Spinner der Aufmerksamkeit braucht". 

Warum ich das schreibe? .. Einfach nur um vielleicht aufzuzeigen das es in ALLEN Communitys, sei es WoW, Rift, Aion.. FACEBOOK überall gibts diese Idioten die einem den Spaß verderben. Warum DIE das machen? Man weiß es nicht, was wir dagegen machen könnten? .. Diese Leute einfach ausschließen. Ignorieren. Sobald jemand mit Flames kommt wird er nicht beachtet und sein Beitrag überlesen. Auch wenns gegen den Threadsteller selbst geht und auch dieser überliest es einfach. Außerdem kann dann durch Mods ein wenig reguliert werden wer sich beteiligen darf und wer nicht, wer immer wieder auffällt.. darf gehen.  Und keiner wird ihn vermissen.


----------



## wertzû (9. Mai 2011)

die community in rift ist besser. Ich habe ingesammt 2 auf der ignore liste. Bei wow war die voll... (mein server war nicht so gut besucht wie der rift server momentan)


----------



## Whitepeach (9. Mai 2011)

Als Wow noch jung war, war dort die Community auch noch in Ordnung.

Lasst uns dieses Thema mal paar Jahre später wieder aufwärmen, mal sehen, wie es DANN aussieht.


----------



## Gnorfal (9. Mai 2011)

Lamatard schrieb:


> Interessant oder ?



In Bezug auf den Verfasser, muss ich das leider verneinen.
Der Verfasser glaubt an Verschwörungstheorien und dass alle, die im Foren nicht an Verschwörungstheorien glauben Fanboys sind.

Je mehr ich von diesem Verfasser zu lesen bekomme, desto mehr drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf, daß er entweder:

- von Blizzard erpresst wird und Rift schlecht machen muss in Foren
- von Blizzard bezahlt wird und Rift schlecht machen muss in Foren
oder aber
mächtig an Morbus Waffel leidet.

Ausdrücklich betonen möchte ich folgenden Satz:

Wer mir ein Spiel zur Verfügung stellt, dass mir gut gefällt, ist mir vollkommen egal. Ich persönlich schlafe weder besser noch schlechter, wenn ich weiß:
- von wem genau welches Spiel ist
- warum genau das von dem ist
- wieso der Programmierer 2 Kinder hat

Sich in Foren darüber zu echauffieren, daß unbeweisener Maßen ein,-und dieselbe Firma hinter 2 Spielen steckt, ist so sinnfrei, wie manch einem andern mein Beitrag vorkommen mag.


----------



## Fyralon (9. Mai 2011)

Lamatard schrieb:


> Bin gerade über den Artikel gestolpert. Vom 2.5.11
> Trion 100% Tochter von Blizzard
> 
> Das erklärt einiges für mich. Hab noch keinen Beitrag hier im Rift Forum gefunden.
> ...




Haha 


Und ich dachte ich sei endgültig von Blizzard weg?!Wie auch immer,ich liebe RIFT,der Service dort ist 100%ig in Ordnung und solange das so bleibt ist mir egal wem's gehört und wem nicht.WoW ist so oder so für mich gestorben,weil zu alt und nach 6 Jahren langweilig.Das Skillsystem ist mir zu eingeschränkt usw usf...



Mfg


----------



## Fyralon (9. Mai 2011)

Whitepeach schrieb:


> Als Wow noch jung war, war dort die Community auch noch in Ordnung.
> 
> Lasst uns dieses Thema mal paar Jahre später wieder aufwärmen, mal sehen, wie es DANN aussieht.



Ich hab WoW in der US closed Beta angefangen(hatte den Key von meiner amerikanschen Freundin bekommen) und ja bis Ende Burning Crusade hatte Wow eine tolle Community.Angefangen das sie richtig schlimm wurde,oberflächlich,egoistich und zum Teil richtig vulgär hats dann mit WotLK.Ich betone das nicht alle dort so sind aber man ist angenehm überrascht wenn man mal jemand nettes trifft wo nicht gleich zu lesen ist "Depp,Huso" und dergleichen.Die WoW Community ist zZ so extrem das man die meiste Zeit das Gefühl hat man sei im Hinterhof der Bronx gelandet.Allein die dauerflames und diskusionschats in den Bgs...

Man sollte die Erziehungsberechtigten für ihre Sprößlinge belangen können für solche Verbalattacken oder eben wenn derjenige Mündig ist selbst zur Rechenschaft ziehen können.

Ich hoffe ganz stark das daß bei RIFT nicht so einzieht.


Mfg


----------



## Firun (9. Mai 2011)

wertzû schrieb:


> die community in rift ist besser. Ich habe ingesammt 2 auf der ignore liste. Bei wow war die voll... (mein server war nicht so gut besucht wie der rift server momentan)



Selten so gelacht 

wie kannst du denn so einen vergleich ziehen bitte?

wow ist wie alt ?  

wie lange hast du das spiel aktiv gespielt ?

rift ist wie alt ?

wie lange hast du das spiel aktiv gespielt ?


ganz ehrlich , ich wäre erschrocken wenn du in der kurzen rift Zeit schon so viele Spieler auf deiner Ignore-list hättest wie du in deiner ganzen WoW Zeit jemals hattest


----------



## Fyralon (10. Mai 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Selten so gelacht
> 
> wie kannst du denn so einen vergleich ziehen bitte?
> 
> ...



Deine Aussage ist schon absolut richtig,aber alles in allem ist es noch viel viel gesitteter bei RIFT als bei WoW.Hilfsbereitschaft,Umgangston etc ist 90% der Zeit wirklich erwachsen.Allerdings muss man auch dazu sagen bzw schreiben abwarten wie das in Zukunft wird 


Mfg


----------



## La Saint (10. Mai 2011)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> In Bezug auf den Verfasser, muss ich das leider verneinen.
> Der Verfasser glaubt an Verschwörungstheorien und dass alle, die im Foren nicht an Verschwörungstheorien glauben Fanboys sind.
> 
> Je mehr ich von diesem Verfasser zu lesen bekomme, desto mehr drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf, daß er entweder:
> ...



Da ist schon was Wahres dran. Ich meine, nicht das ich von Blizzard erpresst oder bezahlt würde, da sei der Herr vor, sondern das was mein lieber Vorposter über Verschwörungstheorien und Fanboiz gesagt hat.


 Aber erstmal Hallo, Buffies.

 Nachdem mein „Artikel" inzwischen auch den Weg nach hier gefunden hat, will ich mal ein paar Informationen aus erster Hand weitergeben. Schließlich poste ich hier schon seit ein paar Jahren und das verpflichtet irgendwie ^^.

 Geschrieben hatte ich diese Satire für unsere Duke-Nukem-3D-Revival-Night – LAN-Party, die am 1. April begann und über das ganze Wochenende dauerte. Man beachte das Datum. Im Rahmenprogramm ging es dann darum, wer die beste Verschwörungstheorie aus der Spielebranche abliefert. Mein Rift-Artikel wurde da mit Begeisterung aufgenommen. Wobei man einschränkend sagen muss, es waren kaum Rift-Spieler vor Ort. Rift - Fanboiz sehen den Artikel dann doch etwas anders. Hrhr.

 Jetzt gibt der Artikel meiner Meinung nach wirklich alles her, was eine gute Verschwörungstheorie ausmacht. Eine exotische Kulisse durch den spanischen Bezug, jede Menge nachprüfbare und bekannte Fakten, die aber neu sortiert und interpretiert werden, er ist in sich logisch und er besitzt eine hinreichend hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass er wahr sein könnte. Also habe ich mir gedacht, poste ihn mal in dem offiziellen Forum und schau mal wie sich das ganze entwickelt.

 Ok, es lief natürlich wie erwartet. Die Masse, nämlich die Fanboiz, haben ihr Gehirn ab- und ihren Beißreflex angeschaltet. Wobei sich natürlich die am lächerlichsten gemacht haben, die nach Strafverfolgung schrien. Unter dem Artikel steht das bekannte„scnr". Das bedeutet „sorry couldn't resist" und relativiert das zuvor Geschriebene juristisch korrekt. Natürlich gab es auch ein paar vernünftige Leute, die den Artikel relaxed sahen. Und wirklich überrascht war ich von den Trion-Moderatoren.

 Bislang herrschte im Rift-Herstellerforum eine Moderation der leichten Hand. Man griff nur ein, wenn die Leute es wirklich zu toll trieben. Aber seit kurzem ist das vorbei. Jetzt wird gelöscht, gesperrt und verschoben, wie in allen anderen Herstellern-Foren auch. Grund dafür dürfte sein, das die erste Euphorie inzwischen vorbei ist und sich die Kritik in den Foren häuft. Das betrachten Hersteller gern als geschäftsschädigend und reagieren entsprechend. Da kann sich noch nicht mal buffed von ausnehmen. Als man noch glaubte mit dem Industriemüll namens AoC den einen oder anderen Werbe-Euro machen zu können, da wurde auch hier das AoC-Forum schön moderiert, dass es eine wahre Pracht war. An dieser Stelle übrigens einen schönen Gruß an Noxiel.

 Nun, die Überraschung im Rift-Forum war, das Trion den Artikel mit Gelassenheit behandelt hat. Erst nach einem Tag wurde er aus dem Allgemeinen Forum in das Off-Topic-Forum verschoben. Aber weder gesperrt noch gelöscht. Das zeigt mir, dass Trion selbst mehr Humor hat als seine Kunden. Oder vielleicht Sorge, das bei zuviel Aufmerksamkeit die Wahrheit ans Licht kommen könnte ^^.

 Nun noch was zu den Fakten. Die Zeitschrift „El Mundo De Las Finanzas" ist rein fiktiv. Es gibt in Spanien die „El Mundo", eine der größten Tageszeitschriften, und es gibt auch einige Zeitschriften, die „Finanzas" im Namen haben. Aber es gibt keine „El Mundo De Las Finanzas". Die habe ich nur erfunden um einen passenden Rahmen für das Interview zu haben.

 Weiteres Fakt ist, das viele Spieleelemente von Rift identisch sind mit WoW. Und zwar an so vielen Stellen, vom Offensichtlichen bis hin zu tief in der Spielemechanik, das es schwer ist an einen Zufall zu glauben. Genauso ist es ein Fakt, das sämtliche Katastrophen bei Rift, vom Massen-Account-Hack bis hin zum Teleporthack, alle mit der Datenübertragung zu tun hatten. Das Trion da ein ernsthaftes Problem hat, lässt sich nicht wegdiskutieren. Weder von den Fanboiz, die andere in den Foren um Hilfe suchende Spieler erst mal als arme Idioten hinstellten, noch von Trion selbst, die behaupteten die Exploits würden erst durch Trojaner beim Spieler ermöglicht.

 Wenn man das alles zusammenfasst, dann ist die in meinem Artikel angebotene Erklärung garnicht mal so schlecht ^^.

 cu
 Lasaint 


PS: Was den Umgangston in Rift betrifft, das Brachland ist fast erreicht. Wer was anderes kennt, der war schon lange nicht mehr in einer Kriegsfront (BG). Da wird den Leuten inzwischen detailliert erzählt warum man sie für Idioten hält. Aber alles andere wäre auch erstaunlich. Rift ist schließlich genau auf WoW-Spieler zugeschnitten. Man sollte sich daher auch nicht wundern wenn die dort aufschlagen und sich genauso verhalten wie immer.


----------



## Lari (10. Mai 2011)

La schrieb:


> Genauso ist es ein Fakt, das sämtliche Katastrophen bei Rift, vom Massen-Account-Hack bis hin zum Teleporthack, alle mit der Datenübertragung zu tun hatten. Das Trion da ein ernsthaftes Problem hat, lässt sich nicht wegdiskutieren. Weder von den Fanboiz, die andere in den Foren um Hilfe suchende Spieler erst mal als arme Idioten hinstellten, noch von Trion selbst, die behaupteten die Exploits würden erst durch Trojaner beim Spieler ermöglicht.


Interessant wäre zu wissen, was bei Online-Spielen sonst noch so schief gehen kann, was nicht mit Datenübertragung zu tun hat.
Abgesehen von Bugs in der Software, sowas ist ja normal.

Bin ich echt mal gespannt ^^


----------



## Leviathan666 (10. Mai 2011)

Lamatard schrieb:


> Hat wer noch andere Quellen die diese These stützen ?



Ich hab ne Quelle, die diese These dementiert: der gesunde Menschenverstand.


----------



## zoizz (10. Mai 2011)

Das läuft ja immernoch hier .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

